# Trailer Help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lose the black rubber, replace with gold polyurethane rollers.
Fabricate new bunks from pressure treated 2x4's and cover with carpeting.
The longer the bunk the better the support.
Make sure the bunks extend back past the transom a few inches.
Rub canning wax into the carpeting, install on trailer.
Primary loading is on the keel rollers, balance is maintained by bunks.
Use a stainless steel shaft on the last roller at the rear of the trailer.
Install a safety chain from the trailer winch post to the bow eye.
With the new setup that boat will require control when launching.


----------



## Dailey (Jan 6, 2011)

Got it thanks Brett .


----------

